# Congratulations to Marci Stucki and HotHotHeat(HOF)



## Howard Stables (Dec 18, 2010)

Howard Stables would like to congratulate . . .

 





 

Marci Stucki 

 

and 

 

HotHotHeat (HOF)

 

2010 Triple A Amateur Modern Performance
​


----------

